# I need something to store nail polish



## llehsal (Mar 24, 2011)

I was never a nail polish person, but I'm not getting into it.  I have more than I EVER had and the bag I had them is can no longer zip....I can't leave them on my dresser because I'm way too clumsy and they'd go flying everywhere.  How do you store yours?  Do you use a certain container?  A rack of some sort?  What?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 24, 2011)

Two ways.

At my local dollar store are these stackable baskets for CDs. They have an open top and one side is open. I have many there but I'm switching over to a wall rack similar to this:

​ I remember coming across it on another Youtube channel (the "makeup guru" channel is not suitable for this site since she has a raunchy intro to her vids) and I loved the rack.

Here's another idea. What I want is her stuff! LOL

​ Hope these ideas help.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 24, 2011)

I use a box with a lid from Muji. It's solid and stackable. The nail polish racks are cool but take space on your wall, and you can't place them everywhere you want (as in where the sunlight can hit and potentially damage your polishes).


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 24, 2011)

( ^^ that youtube has cute polish racks!)

You can also get cheaper ones like the one below for pretty cheap on amazon, ebay...you know.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 24, 2011)

Great Ideas, but im a minimalist.  Do you know of any compartment type cases?  Something along the line of furniture that looks like furniture and not plastic bins.  I dont know... like a display case hidden behind a mirror or painting or something? LOL. Am I making sense?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 24, 2011)

What about looking for an Apothecary chest?



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great Ideas, but im a minimalist.  Do you know of any compartment type cases?  Something along the line of furniture that looks like furniture and not plastic bins.  I dont know... like a display case hidden behind a mirror or painting or something? LOL. Am I making sense?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 24, 2011)

Oooo, I want THIS ONE!!  I think my S/O will kick my butt, but its sooo pretty!  I was thinking of converting a chest/armoire into something I want/need.  My S/O suggested something cheaper, like IKEA!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 24, 2011)

I have an old dresser in my bathroom but mainly because my huge bathroom window faces a public street and even with blinds and curtains I'm convinced people can still see in so I put a large dresser in the window. I now use it to store my makeup. Right now two of the four drawers are actually in my bedroom because I'm STILL cleaning out my makeup and consolidating stuff as well as tossing.
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking of converting a chest/armoire into something I want/need.


----------



## llehsal (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.  I'd be looking around.  @ DreamW...what IS that thing???  LOL...it's so pretty though.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 25, 2011)

@llehsal - Its a chinese apothecary chest.  Isnt it gorgeous!?!  I just googled apothecary chest and went to images and found this one.  I fell in love with it!

Its too big and $$ for my needs.

If I see something in Ikea, I'll let you ladies know.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 25, 2011)

Check at flea markets and yard sales. I come across them every once in a while. If you live in a large city with a Chinatown try there as well. Unfortunately for me the nearest Chinatown is in another country! LOL (Vancouver BC, Canada is closer than San Francisco's Chinatown).


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 5, 2011)

I came across this blog and wanted to make sure you guys saw it... I thought it was neat, plus I was totally jealous of her collection!






https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/storage-idea-jetmax-cubes/

- DW


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just use like a sewing or tackle box for my nail polishes. Before I just had plastic bins in a big plastic 3 tier drawers in my batheroom but I ran outa room since I have been buying lots of polishes recently!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Apr 6, 2011)

Woo!!!  thanks guys!


----------

